# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Десять самых дорогих книг в мире

## Irina

*В десятку самых дорогих книг в истории человечества на сегодняшний день входят три рукописи и семь печатных экземпляров.*

*«Лестерский кодекс», Леонардо да Винчи (The Codex Leicester, Leonardo da Vinci)* 

$30,8 млн, 1994 год, аукцион Christie's ($44,6 млн в нынешних ценах*)

Тетрадь записей Леонардо да Винчи, сделанных им во время жизни в Милане в 1506-1510 годах. Манускрипт состоит из 18 листов бумаги, исписанных с обеих сторон и сложенных таким образом, что вместе они образовали 72-страничную тетрадь. Заметки Леонардо написаны особым образом, его собственным «зеркальным» шрифтом — прочитать их можно только при помощи зеркала. Записи посвящены различным явлениям, о природе которых размышлял Леонардо: почему светится Луна, как и почему течет вода в реках, откуда берутся окаменелости, из чего состоят минералы и так далее. Тетрадь также содержит большое количество математических расчетов, диаграмм и рисунков. «Лестерским» кодекс был назван в честь графа Лестера, купившего манускрипт в 1717 году. В 1980 году тетрадь у наследников Лестера выкупил известный промышленник, коллекционер и друг советской власти Арманд Хаммер, в честь которого он в течение короткого периода назывался «Кодексом Хаммера» (Codex Hammer). После его смерти в 1994 году кодекс был выставлен на торги, в ходе которых был приобретен основателем Microsoft Билом Гейтсом. По его инициативе «Лестерский кодекс» постоянно выставляется в различных музеях мира.


*Евангелие Генриха Льва (Das Evangeliar Heinrichs des Löwen)*

$12,4 млн, 1983 год, аукцион Sotheby’s ($26,7 млн в нынешних ценах)

Рукописное издание Евангелия, изготовленное приблизительно в 1188 году по заказу Генриха Льва (1129-1195), герцога Саксонии и Баварии, представителя династии Вельфов, на протяжении нескольких веков имевшей большое влияние в Европе. Манускрипт включает в себя четыре Евангелия, насчитывает 226 страниц, оформленных в уникальном стиле монахами и послушниками бенедиктинского аббатства Хельмарсхаузен. После смерти Генриха Льва манускрипт долгое время считался утерянным. В XIX веке он был обнаружен в Праге, в 1861 году его приобрел Георг V, король Ганновера, основателем которого считается Генрих Лев. Пятью годами позже Георг V был свергнут и бежал в Австрию и среди прочего увез с собой манускрипт. Далее след реликвии вновь был утерян, но в 1983 году неизвестный продавец выставил «Евангелие Генриха Льва» на торги дома Sotheby's. В ходе аукциона его собственником стала Германия — в финансировании покупки участвовало федеральное правительство, правительства Баварии и Нижней Саксонии, а также фонд «Прусское культурное наследие». В настоящее время манускрипт хранится в библиотеке имени герцога Августа в городе Вольфенбюттель (Германия).


*«Птицы Америки», Джон Джеймс Одюбон (The Birds of America, John James Audubon)
*
$8,8 млн, 2000 год, аукцион Christie's ($11 млн в нынешних ценах)

«Птицы Америки» — книга уникальная во многих отношениях. Ее первое издание печаталось в США в 1827-1838 годах, за это время было выпущено всего около 200 экземпляров, напечатанных в гигантском формате, который сам Одюбон назвал «double elephant folio» — каждая страница имеет 50 дюймов (127 см) в высоту. Полный экземпляр «Птиц Америки» содержит 435 раскрашенных вручную оттисков гравюр размером 90 на 60 см, на которых птицы изображены в натуральную величину.

В настоящее время известно о существовании 119 полных экземпляров «Птиц Америки», 108 из них хранятся в различных музеях мира и лишь 11 — в частных коллекциях. На рынок такие книги попадают крайне редко, и каждый такой случай собиратели книг расценивают как сенсацию.


*«Кентерберийские рассказы», Джеффри Чосер (The Canterbury Tales, Geoffrey Chaucer)
*
$7,5 млн, 1998 год, аукцион Christie's ($9,9 млн в нынешних ценах)

Уникальный экземпляр первого издания «Кентерберийских рассказов» Джеффри Чосера, «отца английской поэзии» и одного из родоначальников английской литературы. Книга напечатана в 1477 году в типографии английского первопечатника Уильяма Кэкстона в Вестминстерском аббатстве. До настоящего времени сохранилось всего 12 известных экземпляров первого издания, из которых лишь выставленная на Christie's книга находится в частной коллекции. У книги богатая собственная история: первое ее появление на аукционных торгах относится к 1776 году, когда она была продана на Christie's за £6. В 1998 году книга стала собственностью группы лондонских книготорговцев.

*«Бестиарий герцога Нортумберлендского» (The Northumberland Bestiary)*

$5,85 млн, 1990 год, аукцион Sotheby’s ($9,6 млн в нынешних ценах)

Рукописный бестиарий — своего рода средневековая энциклопедия животного мира, содержащая 112 цветных изображений реальных и вымышленных существ и их описания на 148 страницах. Автор рукописной книги не известен, экземпляр датирован примерно 1250-1260 годами. Подобных английских бестиариев во всем мире сохранилось не более 40, и они крайне редко попадают на рынок. Как поясняли эксперты дома Sotheby’s в 1990 году, до этого бестиарий в последний раз выставлялся на аукцион в 1889 году. Кроме того, экземпляр герцога Нортумберлендского — последний остававшийся в частных руках, а не в музейной коллекции. На торгах в 1990 году его новым владельцем стал частный коллекционер из США, имя которого не разглашалось.


*Библия Гутенберга (The Gutenberg Bible)*

$5,4 млн, 1987 год, аукцион Christie's ($10,2 в нынешних ценах)

Уникальный экземпляр Библии первопечатника Иоганна Гутенберга, старейшей из дошедших до нас книг, напечатанных с помощью набора из подвижных литер. А именно ее 42-строчный вариант в формате in folio (есть еще более поздний 36-строчный вариант, известный как Бамбергская Библия). 42-строчная Библия известна среди библиофилов как «Библия Мазарини», по имени кардинала и первого министра Франции Джулио Мазарини, в бумагах которого в 1760 году был впервые обнаружен первый экземпляр такой Библии. По данным Музея Гутенберга, всего в начале 1450-х годов было отпечатано около 180 экземпляров 42-строчной Библии, из которых до нашего времени сохранились 48, в том числе 21 — полный. Проданная на Christie's в 1987 году Библия — неполная, в ней лишь первый том. Покупателем стала японская Maruzen Corporation. В настоящее время этот экземпляр хранится в библиотеке университета Кейо.


*«Первое фолио: комедии, хроники и трагедии», Уильям Шекспир (William Shakespeare’s First Folio: Comedies, Histories and Tragedies)
*
$5,2 млн, 2006 год, аукцион Sotheby’s ($5,5 млн в нынешних ценах)

Экземпляр первого издания пьес Уильяма Шекспира, изданного в 1623 году Джоном Хемингом и Генри Конделом, участниками шекспировской труппы. «Первое фолио» — принятый среди библиофилов термин для обозначения книги, ее полное название — «Мистера Уильяма Шекспира комедии, хроники и трагедии. Напечатано с точных и подлинных текстов». В «Первое фолио» вошли 36 пьес Шекспира, то есть почти все его пьесы, за исключением «Перикла» и «Двух знатных родичей». До настоящего времени сохранилось всего 40 полных экземпляров первого издания, из которых в частных руках находятся лишь два, в том числе проданный на Sotheby's.


*«О плодовых деревьях», Анри Луи Дюамель дю Монсо (Traité des Arbres Fruitiers, Henri Louis Duhamel du Monceau)*

$4,5 млн, 2006 год, аукцион Pierre Bergé & Associés (Брюссель) ($4,8 млн в нынешних ценах)

Трактат о плодовых деревьях французского физика, химика, агронома, члена Академии наук Анри Луи Дюамель дю Монсо (1700-1782). В книге собраны и подытожены его почти тридцатилетние наблюдения и эксперименты с фруктовыми деревьями. Великолепно оформленный двухтомник с иллюстрациями целого ряда известных художников того времени, изображающими 16 видов фруктовых деревьев, их плоды, листья, семена, фрукты. Данный экземпляр книги был в свое время закуплен в личную библиотеку короля Людовика XV, для чего был отпечатан в особенно роскошном виде, с золоченой обложкой.


*«География» («Космография»), Птолемей (Ptolemy’s «Geographia» (aka «Cosmographia»).*

$3,99 млн, 2006 год, Sotheby’s ($4,3 млн в нынешних ценах)

Редчайший экземпляр первого в мире печатного атласа, отпечатанного в 1477 году в итальянской Болонье по образцам карт древнегреческого астронома, математика и географа Клавдия Птолемея 150 года до н. э. Атлас принадлежал известнейшему британскому собирателю лорду Вардингтону, коллекция которого насчитывала примерно 700 старинных книг и около 60 000 карт. Первое издание «Космографии» было жемчужиной этой коллекции, которая едва не была уничтожена пожаром в его загородном доме в 2004 году, но была спасена усилиями родственников и соседей коллекционера. Однако через год после смерти лорда Вардингтона его наследники выставили «Космографию» на аукцион.


*Еврейская Библия (Hebrew Bible)*

$3,18 млн, 1989 год, Sotheby’s ($5,5 млн в нынешних ценах)

Еврейское Священное писание, называемое еврейскими богословами Танах и состоящее из 24 книг в трех разделах: Тора, Невиим и Ктувим. По содержанию почти полностью соответствует христианскому Ветхому Завету. Данный экземпляр создан в Вавилоне в IX-X веках н. э. и является одной из самых древних и самой дорогой рукописью на иврите.

----------

